# Albino Ball Python For Sale $500



## James_Scott (Nov 13, 2008)

I just came accross this add. I thought Ball Pythons were illegal in Oz!

http://www.animalattraction.com.au/...lace&page=show_ad&catid=29&adid=415&Itemid=43


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Nov 13, 2008)

yep.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Nov 13, 2008)

illegal. should som,ebody report it? pest animal.

Jamie


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 13, 2008)

Probably a scam, two different animals pictured, only one snake for sale. I bet if you look hard enough you'll probably find those pics elsewhere on the internet. Either that or it's a G-Up.


----------



## Kirby (Nov 13, 2008)

the two animals look the same to me.. same patterning.. 

i enquired.. lol.


----------



## funcouple (Nov 13, 2008)

their ilegal in all of australia as far as i know. i saw an ad last week on petlink and the advertiser was in sydney, so i think you will find its another petlink scam


----------



## dixilizards (Nov 13, 2008)

Exotic Animals can be kept with the appropriate permits, as the ad states "comes with permits", it may well just be someone that can no longer house the animal and is looking for a good home for it.

Animal Attraction would not put their names and business on the line for a single ad.


----------



## snakecharma (Nov 13, 2008)

dam sexy snake though 

wish they were legal i would have 10 lol


----------



## Ned_fisch (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't really like the Albino Balls, they just look like mini Albino Burmese.


----------



## fraser888 (Nov 13, 2008)

He is saying he will sell the permit with it? Thats sounds too dodgy for me!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 13, 2008)

Ewww


----------



## bundy_zigg (Nov 13, 2008)

dixilizards said:


> Exotic Animals can be kept with the appropriate permits, as the ad states "comes with permits", it may well just be someone that can no longer house the animal and is looking for a good home for it.
> 
> Animal Attraction would not put their names and business on the line for a single ad.


 
Yeah I'm pretty sure zoos can but not the rest of us!! Its illegal. Just cause it says comes with permit does not mean jack


----------



## falconboy (Nov 13, 2008)

I can print a permit on my laser printer if anyone wants one. LOL.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Nov 13, 2008)

falconboy said:


> I can print a permit on my laser printer if anyone wants one. LOL.


 
hahaha sounds good


----------



## Ninjaette (Nov 13, 2008)

snakecharma said:


> dam sexy snake though
> 
> wish they were legal i would have 10 lol




Same here!! I love those things :|

Maybe in a different colour though...


----------



## dixilizards (Nov 13, 2008)

Anyone can get a permit for these animals if they can complete the necessary documents and afford the permits, the $500 snake advertised will cost far more than that once you count in permits.

Below is an excert from an email I received from DSE (department of sustainability and environment), when I enquired regarding keeping Chameleons.


"Thank you for your recent enquiry. 

The Department's response is:- 

The species you have mentioned is an exotic animal therefore application forms can be obtained by contacting Jennifer Nunan. Phone: (03) 5761 1580. *to **ho do I contact to obtain a permit to keep or display a (non-native / exotic) pest animal?* 
The following link to the website may be of assistance to you:* http://www.dse.vic.gov.au/** or** http://www.dpi.vic.gov.au/* 

If you require clarification or have a further enquiry, please do not hesitate to contact the Customer Service Centre on 136 186 between 8am - 6pm weekdays or email  [email protected] 


Sincerely, 

Jennifer 
Customer Service Officer 
Customer Service Centre 
Information and Business Technology Branch
Department of Sustainability & Environment
Phone: 136 186 
Fax: 5332 5050 
Email: [email protected] "

Queensland maybe different but in victoria it is quite possibly and does occur, numerous people around the state keep exotic animals.

Right or wrong, exotics have been in Australia for longer than most of us have been alive.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Nov 13, 2008)

Its ilegal full stop!! other wise there would be a permit system in place like there is for natives!!


----------



## Sturdy (Nov 13, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> Its ilegal full stop!! other wise there would be a permit system in place like there is for natives!!




didnt dixilizard just show us the permit system?


----------



## bundy_zigg (Nov 13, 2008)

Sturdy said:


> didnt dixilizard just show us the permit system?


 
yeah from cameroon(not sure how you spell it) haha - but what about aus?


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 13, 2008)

Just because you can apply for a permit doesn't mean it will be accepted, no matter how much money you have. You can also apply for a permit to import elephants.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Nov 13, 2008)

junglepython2 said:


> Just because you can apply for a permit doesn't mean it will be accepted, no matter how much money you have. You can also apply for a permit to import elephants.


 
Hey I didnt think of that do you think they will let me have a tiger cub?


----------



## horsesrule (Nov 13, 2008)

They should just legalise some exotics it will reduce the risk to illegal animals being smuggled in that may contain diseases.


If exotics are brought over and put through proper quarantine a disease free population could be established for pets less risk to the environment than the current system banning all exotics. 

If people want an exotic they will get one whether its legal or not.


----------



## ravan (Nov 13, 2008)

im pretty sure you're able to keep them... thats why they have the 'exotic' part on the license (at least they do here in qld) a friend of my b/f was going to import some things from overseas... he did lots of research, but its a long and rigorous process.. and he decided that in the end it really wasnt worth it..


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 13, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> Hey I didnt think of that do you think they will let me have a tiger cub?


 

Yeah if you have the teeth and claws removed it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## m.punja (Nov 13, 2008)

I know a couple of people who are licensed to keep exotic animals. There are legally kept burmese and retics through victoria as well as monkeys and all sorts of stuff. You can apply like JunglePython said but you need a reason I believe to need the animals, for education or demonstrations. Also you enclosures and pens have to be ideal, another thing you need to prepare for is quaranteen, if you don't have these facilities up to DSE standard they wont accept the application, however, you can just fix the problems and reapply.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 13, 2008)

I think it's different in NSW... went through the process once, never again! Have a friend in the US that has some amazing animals.
As raven said, not worth it!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 13, 2008)

whats this doing in aussie snakes?


----------



## bundybear (Nov 13, 2008)

horsesrule said:


> They should just legalise some exotics it will reduce the risk to illegal animals being smuggled in that may contain diseases.
> 
> 
> If exotics are brought over and put through proper quarantine a disease free population could be established for pets less risk to the environment than the current system banning all exotics.
> ...


 
the EI breakout is proof enough our quarintine systems do not work all the time.


----------



## snakecharma (Nov 13, 2008)

what if it was registered as part of the amnesty??? 

just a thought


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 13, 2008)

snakecharma said:


> what if it was registered as part of the amnesty???
> 
> just a thought



The amnesty was before the snake was hatched!! lol


----------



## snakecharma (Nov 13, 2008)

Southside Morelia said:


> The amnesty was before the snake was hatched!! lol



ahhhh very true i missed that point lol


----------



## gman78 (Nov 14, 2008)

Dont know about this one


----------



## ecosnake (Nov 14, 2008)

Thankyou David Celeb for the beuatifull ball python a great addition to my collection....cheers


----------



## azza74 (Nov 14, 2008)

are you serious???? was it a legit sale and how hard was the permit app..
just curious


----------



## JasonL (Nov 14, 2008)

Permits for various exotics were issued to some keepers during the amnesty, they can not breed or sell the animals involved, and when the particular animal dies, it's gone for good. Chances of getting a permit to keep exotics will vary from state to state, but from a hobbyist's point of veiw, you have buckly's. Your only chance is for display reasons, ie zoo's ect.


----------



## ecosnake (Nov 14, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Dragontamer (Nov 14, 2008)

heres what he emailed me back with this was sent at 1:32 am...so either hes insane or hes actually in america  

Thanks for your interest,i do have the lisence for ball pythons.My python is hand raised,not from the wilds,its still available,get back if you are interested.thanks

hmmm sounds a bit suss...


----------



## sigridshurte (Nov 14, 2008)

just a bit dodgy sounding LOL


----------



## Kirby (Nov 14, 2008)

he replied !!!!!

"Thanks for the interest, the python is still available,i have the license and legal permit to own it.What makes it legal is that it is hand raised and not from the wilds.Get back to me if you want to buy it thanks"

i replied again asking what licence, and what governmential adviser he got it from. also "how i would get one to transfer it onto"

sounds like gabber..


----------



## Dragontamer (Nov 14, 2008)

Get lost kirby that ball python is mine !  what time was your email sent?


----------



## Kirby (Nov 14, 2008)

Dragontamer said:


> Get lost kirby that ball python is mine !  what time was your email sent?



lol.. sounds fishy, the guy probably heard that ts rare but possible to own exotics on licence (if you had them 30 yrs ago) lol. so he's using that excuse.. 

im fishy about it, but its on Animal attraction..


----------



## falconboy (Nov 14, 2008)

Kirby said:


> im fishy about it, but its on Animal attraction..



Its a free classifieds section of Animal Attraction, anyone can register and post an ad. Surprised the owners haven't removed it yet considering it gives some the impression the seller is affiliated with them.


----------



## stockeh (Nov 14, 2008)

the owners have removed it as soon as they were informed about it  .... sorry fo r the delay we have been in and out of hospital with my young fella so havent had a chance to keep an eye on the classifieds section.

The add is now gone and was in no way affiliated with us... as was already stated in this thread this is a free public forum, available for anyone to post on. It is usually closely monitored.

Thanks for the feedback though i am glad people are viewing the site

Take care
Matt


----------

